# Mary Ray tonight



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

off to see Mary Ray tonight at marconi SC , Chelmsford, looking forward to it anyone else going?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope you have a good time ,i am babysitting otherwise i would love to have gone, Chelmsford is not far from me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

dexter said:


> off to see Mary Ray tonight at marconi SC , Chelmsford, looking forward to it anyone else going?


Oooh lucky you.... I've only seen Mary on TV but had the privilege of some 1:1 training with Richard Curtis a couple of years ago. I love watching HTM, it's soooo much harder than it looks!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm working otherwise I would have gone, seen her a few times before though, she's really good.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a lovely evening. she has such a rapport with her dogs and they obviously adore her.She even gave us a sneak preview of her crufts routine. If you get a chance to see her............ go.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

ooh I am jealous, I think her routines are wonderful. I used to go to the same obedience shows as her about 30 years ago, we were usually in the same classes till she overtook me!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so jealous she's amazing


----------

